# What do you think of these two Parents?



## Sibze (Jan 30, 2013)

What do you think of these two?? I know the puppies are not going to be perfect and we are just looking for a great family pup.

We went and met the two of them and they were both just amazing dogs. The pictures don't really show the true colours they are such a nice red-ish tan. 

The breeder has brought them into Canada and this will be there second litter here. We met a couple of dogs from the first litter and they were also great dogs.

Xarto vom Funken Spiel

Uzzy vom Funken Spiel


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

male not tested for elbows? female not tested at all? =( maybe just lacking info online, but I would want to make sure those were done. I think strong mothers are just as important as fathers.


----------



## Sibze (Jan 30, 2013)

Weird, yes you are right, just not up to date online. They are both HD and ED Normal


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Xarto has a1 hips, 'a' elbows. Uzzy has a2 hips, 'a' elbows. I don't know enough about show lines to tell you anything else.


----------



## Sibze (Jan 30, 2013)

lhczth said:


> Xarto has a1 hips, 'a' elbows. Uzzy has a2 hips, 'a' elbows. I don't know enough about show lines to tell you anything else.


 
Sorry, I am new to this. Is that good?


----------



## Sibze (Jan 30, 2013)

This is from the Funken spiel website:

Xarto vom Funken Spiel 
IPO 2, kkl 1 lbz, HD-normal, ED - normal 

Uzzy vom Funken Spiel 
HD-normal, ED-normal


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

no love for the females =/


----------



## Sibze (Jan 30, 2013)

Neko said:


> no love for the females =/


Haha ya, no showing for them eh? She was the sweetest dog though. She's come over to you and almost knock you over how hard she lean on you. Beautiful colouring


----------



## Pooky44 (Feb 10, 2013)

Would like to see GSDs with less rounded spine and not Akita type head.
But that is the direction GSDs in Germany are taking.
Beauty is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## Sibze (Jan 30, 2013)

Pooky44 said:


> Would like to see GSDs with less rounded spine and not Akita type head.
> But that is the direction GSDs in Germany are taking.
> Beauty is in the eye of the beholder.


It's funny you say that. In all the pictures I saw of him, I didn't like his back end/spine as well until I saw him in person. I'm not sure if it's how the pose the dogs but he didn't stand naturally like that at all.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Yeah it has a lot to do with how they are 'stacked' for show/photos.


Ilda looked like that stacked but when she is moving freely her back is pretty moderate/level.


In my general newbie opinion : The female looks to be more moderate in her conformation to me (which is good IMHO, not such extremes in angulation). Her bone and musculature look good to me as well. 

The sire has a decent ZW score of 85 which should help further stack odds in your favor of good hips. 


(explanation of ZW score here: http://www.westcoastgermanshepherds.com/zuchtwert.htm)


There are a couple of people who have a great deal of expertise on the showlines (Robin Huerta and qbchottu) perhaps send them a PM for thoughts from those really in 'the know' on the show lines. 





Sibze said:


> It's funny you say that. In all the pictures I saw of him, I didn't like his back end/spine as well until I saw him in person. I'm not sure if it's how the pose the dogs but he didn't stand naturally like that at all.


----------



## Sibze (Jan 30, 2013)

Thank you for the great information! Much appreciated!!!


----------



## Sibze (Jan 30, 2013)

So I am happy to say we are going to get a little boy from those two parents. The breeder has been amazing. She is super friendly and I just couldn't ask for more from her. She has been sending us pictures once a week if not more.

The hard part is going to be picking a puppy, she will give us a recommendation but doesn't force you to take the one she recommends. That being said, we are going to put great weight on her reccomendation...

I love that Pedigree website. We were on it last night and Actually followed Xarto back to the late 1800's. Thats crazy!


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Congrats!!

Best to you and the new upcoming bundle of fur (and puppy teeth) 



Sibze said:


> So I am happy to say we are going to get a little boy from those two parents. The breeder has been amazing. She is super friendly and I just couldn't ask for more from her. She has been sending us pictures once a week if not more.
> 
> The hard part is going to be picking a puppy, she will give us a recommendation but doesn't force you to take the one she recommends. That being said, we are going to put great weight on her reccomendation...
> 
> I love that Pedigree website. We were on it last night and Actually followed Xarto back to the late 1800's. Thats crazy!


----------

